# men's health question



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm  

chaps, have any of you ever .. twisted anything erm.. maybe overnight - feels like a kicking or knee has been administered..

I am in agony and can hardly walk, have not been docs or casualty yet...

will wait and see tomorrow

8O 

John


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> hmm
> 
> chaps, have any of you ever .. twisted anything erm.. maybe overnight - feels like a kicking or knee has been administered..
> 
> ...


Sounds painful john.You may have trapped them 8O somehow but also you could have an infection.i`m just guessing so get down the quacks ASAP.

Good luck :roll:

steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There is quite a list of "could be" problems all of which will be best sorted down at the doctors surgery. A hernia, torsion. infection, a kidney stone moving....you don't want to hear any more ...get to see the doc. :wink: 

good luck

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Make that call - get to see a doctor NOW!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok tar all..


6pm

J


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> hmm
> 
> chaps, have any of you ever .. twisted anything erm.. maybe overnight - feels like a kicking or knee has been administered..
> 
> ...


John hon not a doc but having this kind of sudden pain could potentially be a torsion. This is a twist in the tubes and can lead to loss of erm affected part. Go ASAP not tomorrow!!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope your silence on here since 6pm is not indicative of something really serious.

Please update us with your news.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi John

Three weeks ago I became aware of a very noticable swelling to a right hand piece of equipment which seemed to get steadily worse over two days. [It reminded me of a pain felt after having a vasectomy years ago] Did the sensible thing and made a doctors appointment. Got checked out without any major concerns and given anti-inflamatory tablets. Two days on the tablets, all OK. Then thought back to the day before I noticed the swelling. This was the day I removed the fridge from the motorhome and carried it up three very high steps to a top path. I had obviously strained something without realising. So, two lessons learned; don't struggle with heavy objects and always get your health checked out.
Hope you're soon back in the pink [yes, pun intended]

Regards
Dave


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

everyone thanks for your concern, i have pills, an ultrasound soon (nothing serious I am sure), and most likely bruising which should be gone tomorrow.. no torshion as I would def know about it, today would have been a walk in the park !

I am very touched for your concern..

John


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well done. It takes balls to go to the docs with those sort of problems. 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol: @ Pusser ...

a classic! and as they say .. you should be on the stage ( the first one out of town :lol: )


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> :lol: @ Pusser ...
> 
> a classic! and as they say .. you should be on the stage ( the first one out of town :lol: )


I don't know what I am laughing at. I have to go to the docs at 12 for probably a camera up the bum. If they use a webcam I will send you the link. I was thinking You Tube, as the name implies, an excellent places for bowels.

On top of that my eye is swollen which is unusual during the winter for me as I don't use binoculars at this time of year mainly because its too cold for my neighbour to sunbathe.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Well done. It takes balls to go to the docs with those sort of problems. 8)


>



spykal said:


> @ Pusser ... a classic! and as they say .. you should be on the stage ( the first one out of town )


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi John,

hope your better soon :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thankis MHS. Been a trying week with me feeling like death warmed up and Mum rushed into hospital and nearly died, had two infections, one stroke and went back to the care home next day fitter than I have ever seen her in years. Her eyesight improved and she stays awake most of the day and even watches a bit of telly. Seems the stroke had a beneficial affect but a complete mystery to me but happy with the result. Well done NHS. My turn next.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the comedic posts pusser :twisted: 

me taking easy today... seem ok


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Pusser - hope your mum continues with the better health and hope the NHS comes up trumps for you too.

Sue


----------

